# London Skyline 2014



## jamiefearon (Nov 25, 2011)

What do you think of the future London skyline ready in 2014? All the new buildings you can see are u/c so this is not speculative.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

it's looking good to me! Although I think Bishopsgate will be taller and 20 Fenchurch will be shorter than shown on this render. good times to come though!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

this talkie walkie cartoonesque aspect destroys the serious skyline


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

I love the new skyline of the City, but the leaning tower of Fenchurch Street destroys the view on it. Although it is not the tallest building of London, it will be the new eyecatcher because of its location close to the Thames.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2010/10/25/deal-to-build-350m-cheese-grater-imminent/


Very trendy and fashionable!


----------



## CantFindMe (Dec 26, 2011)

looks quite nice but still has quite a ways to go, even if those are all built.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

The two on the right (either side of the Shard) are not U/C. It's looking more and more unlikely they'll be built.


----------



## TheMoses (Aug 15, 2007)

The one to the left of the Shard has just had hoardings go up...


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Oh really? I thought it was still on hold. And the tower to the right of the Shard has had a slight redesign - it won't look like that


----------



## jamiefearon (Nov 25, 2011)

Gherkin said:


> Oh really? I thought it was still on hold. And the tower to the right of the Shard has had a slight redesign - it won't look like that


They have just started construction. In fact this image comes from their website. :banana:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Tiny but nice.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

some high quality building, a bit too scattered though.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Still has a long way to go. By 2014, all other cities will have supertalls finished, but nonetheless, London's skyline looks better


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Sarcasticity said:


> By 2014, all other cities will have supertalls finished...


So will London. The Shard may be a midget compared to some of the others, but it's still a supertall.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't see a skyline.


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

i like most of the london buildings when looking at them alone, but all together look strange, too many unique shapes imho. its more chaos than unity. thats why boxes work very well together


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Certainly an improvement.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

I think it needs two or three medium 200m boxes to fill some of the gaps perhaps


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

In retrospect, I think that this thread was intended to evoke responses like -- "This will be among the five best skylines in the world." -- as opposed to small, sparse, etc. I think, however, that the responses are accurate.

Canary Wharf's skyline is horrible, and the City's is like that of Charlotte, North Carolina -- small but nice.


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

I always liked Fenchurch and always thought it would make the skyline even better, but it seriously ruins the whole skyline in that picture.


----------



## sgroutage (Feb 25, 2011)

del


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

sgroutage said:


> I am very relaxed thankyou Siamu.
> 
> Where did you go to school?


Karachi


----------



## scalatrava89 (Apr 30, 2010)

What is and what may never be;


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

Surely the silhouette of a city against the sky is what constitues its skyline. I have never heard that it had to be skyscrapers but not spires, domes, bell towers etc. 

Although if you type the word skyline into Google images you mostly get pictures of a car (the Nissan Skyline) which probably tells us something.


----------



## sgroutage (Feb 25, 2011)

del


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

London has a skyline .It is a non sense to say the contrary.
Paris has a syline
frankfurt has a skyline
NYC, Hong kong have skylines...

The difference is : European cities are jewels more than american and asian counterparts.

because "all" (cities) has begun here in Europe 

Then it is normal that HK,NYC didn't had the limitations (politics,spatial,ideologia etc...) that Paris for example has.

London is more liberal on skyscrapper field.that's why they are very active on this plan.

But frankly the skyline of london is very good demonstrating that with less tall buildings than NYC & HK it's possible to do well.

for me London,paris,frankfurt are the "big three" of european skylines. moscow has a recent remarkable one but it doesn't have the charm of paris & London ones.

i notice just that paris hasn't even made its "revolution" on the question of skyscrappers. the day when this will arrive it 'll be so great for Europe continent.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

scalatrava89 said:


> What is and what may never be;


Why do you say this? Aren't all projects in the city approved or U/C?


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

siamu maharaj said:


> Where did I say cities without tall buildings are worthless? I think I mentioned in this very thread that London is one of the greatest cities on Earth. It just doesn't have a skyline.


Agreed, high rise skylines are absolutely no guarantee of a fine city, in fact quite the opposite when you see many of the soul-less places in the middle East and Asia these days. Prague and Vienna for instance have low skylines and they are two of the most beautiful cities on earth. Of course I know this site is called SkyscraperCity so obviously it's focus is going to be on the tall structures.


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

> i notice just that paris hasn't even made its "revolution" on the question of skyscrappers. the day when this will arrive it 'll be so great for Europe continent.


I'm happy to see the skyscrapers of Paris limited to La Défense and not in the city proper where they would interfere with the harmonious Haussmannien layout interspersed with taller elements such as the Eiffel Tower, Notre Dame cathedral, the dome of the Invalides, the basilica on the hill of Montmartre and other more classical architectural features. In fact the Tour Montparnasse is a reminder of this.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Everyone who's denying Londons skyline doesn't know shit about London and has obviously never been there.

Cheers.


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

@soamu maharaj, I see why you might say London doesn't have a skyline, but Canary Wharf does.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

canary wharf is london! what a non sense to distinguish london and docklands :nuts:

@piltup man-> paris needs skyscrappers! Eiffel tower it its period dare the innovation and we were at 19th century when it is built! XXI st century needs a stronger paris on architectural plan.

When i look at paris it is like the city stopped to work :?
You look at london and it's growing.


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

> @piltup man-> paris needs skyscrappers! Eiffel tower it its period dare the innovation and we were at 19th century when it is built! XXI st century needs a stronger paris on architectural plan.
> 
> When i look at paris it is like the city stopped to work
> You look at london and it's growing.


There is already a place to build skyscrapers for Paris and that is La Défense, why ruin everything by dotting other skyscrapers randomly around the rest of the city? Skyscapers always look best in a cluster and that cluster already exists. Contrast that to the Tour Montparnasse with the rest of the entire Paris skyline, it looks like a weird loner in a 1970s outfit who hangs around the edges of a party, desperately trying to look cool.

I like many of London's recent towers but deplore the fact that Saint Paul's Cathedral, Wren's masterpiece, is now dwarfed by the proximity of so many tall buildings. I would have been happier to see them all kept around Canary Wharf, but there you go, what's done is done. It would be a shame to see that happen to the bell towers of Notre Dame, for example.


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

Paris* is *a gem of a city, I think the City of Light would be no less a gem, if a few skyscrapers went up in the centre. I'm an old fashioned modernist - and like Tour Montparnasse. I reckon a few 21st century siblings wouldn't go amiss.
Incidentally, it's surprising how many posters have risen to the utterings of a fool and troll here.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

The montparnasse towers is too isolated. some projects near it would lead it even better. A cluster in the middle of paris with montparnasse tower as the centre would be great.

Yes i think la defense is the place to increase and densify to have something a la los angeles. towers in one point and the rest of the city spreading its lights. Not bad at all


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Piltup Man said:


> I like many of London's recent towers but deplore the fact that Saint Paul's Cathedral, Wren's masterpiece, is now dwarfed by the proximity of so many tall buildings. I would have been happier to see them all kept around Canary Wharf, but there you go, what's done is done. It would be a shame to see that happen to the bell towers of Notre Dame, for example.


The City of London built "tall", modern and bulky as early as the 1950s. St Paul's lost its status as the tallest and most dominant building decades ago.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

All cities has begun here in Europe? :nuts:

The most ludicrous claim yet


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Not the most stunning skyline....but nonetheless, still charming.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

When you look at this skyline you have to keep in mind what's beyond it. This is London, it's an effin' unique huge city. There's sooo much more than the skyscrapers themselves. I find the way this city is re-inventing itself great. I mean, on many pictures of the City you can see, together with skyscrapers, the Tower Bridge, the London Bridge, the Tower of London, St Paul Cathedral...there's so much history, pop culture, ideas hidden behind these buildings. For this reason this skyline is great. You have to visit London to understand this.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Peeps forget what's under the skyline. The city feels vast with or without skyscrapers.


----------

